# How long does it take to get keys to appartment after viewing?



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello again everyone, 

So the countdown is on.. I'm moving in just over two weeks but at the moment I'm feeling a bit nervous about the thought of landing to no home and the stress of viewing places with my son. Im thinking of booking a last minute flight this week on my own and stay for 4 nights, 3 days I think. But I don't want this to be a waste of a journey


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi again everyone.. 

So the countdown begins.. Just over two weeks and ill be moving to alicante. But I'm a bit nervous at the moment thinking about landing with my son to no home. So I'm thinking about booking a flight this week to go over for three days myself but I don't want it to be a waste of a journey. Can someone tell me how quick it is to get keys to an appartment after viewing? And also how many could I view in a day, is it a matter of making appointments or is it quicker than that?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Once you have paid the deposit you should have the keys immediately


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you planning on coming over and hoping to find a suitable apartment the first day?? That wouldn't be very wise. I would suggest at least two weeks in a cheap hotel, you can check out any time, just to give yourself some cover in case you don't find what you want immediately. It is a renters market atm so give yourself some time and you have a great chance of finding the right place for you. You can normally expect to view 4 - 6 properties a day but the actual amount will depend on the age of your boy. Looking at your pic it seems he is quite young so maybe keep it to 4 or less. You need to contact agents now to set up some viewings but do this the day after you arrive, otherwise you might find it all a bit stressful and you might miss the place best for you.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

thrax said:


> Are you planning on coming over and hoping to find a suitable apartment the first day?? That wouldn't be very wise. I would suggest at least two weeks in a cheap hotel, you can check out any time, just to give yourself some cover in case you don't find what you want immediately. It is a renters market atm so give yourself some time and you have a great chance of finding the right place for you. You can normally expect to view 4 - 6 properties a day but the actual amount will depend on the age of your boy. Looking at your pic it seems he is quite young so maybe keep it to 4 or less. You need to contact agents now to set up some viewings but do this the day after you arrive, otherwise you might find it all a bit stressful and you might miss the place best for you.


I'm booked to go with my son on the 22 but I'm going to go over myself on Sunday til thurs so that's Monday tues and wed to view and get keys, is that long enough do you think? 

With an agent, is it a matter of going in and telling them what I'm looking for like I need a decent freezer, a lift, 2 or 3 bedrooms and I tell them which areas? Or do I see what they have to offer? I have a rough idea where I want to live but I just need to make sure I like the area when I arrive.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

if you've not booked flights yet, then don't . put the money towards a cheap hotel when you arrive. Three days is hardly time to do anything, though you could be lucky.

Try to set up some viewings before you leave, but you may not have much success, as many Spanish seem to prefer phoning-lots of phoning.

We bought a local PAYG SIM as soon as we arrived and started phoning. mostly the agent will not answer, but will call back if you leave a message, then they say yes you can view tomorrow- I will call in the morning to arrange time ( morning starts about 11am), you wait all morning then get call to view in the afternoon (afternoon starts at about 7pm!) ........ Second evening you are just starting viewing, going home the next day, you will panic and take something overpriced or unsuitable. 

Just view when you get there properly with the assurance of a week to two weeks in a cheap hotel. Do your viewings, and you will have time to start to get a better idea of the different areas, transport possibilities, etc. Remember to check things like whether their is a bar downstairs, which is closed when you view, but will make a horrendous noise when your son is supposed to be sleeping. Check there is easy transport to Uni, etc before you sign up. 

If you want to think about a place overnight, the agent may try to get a holding deposit from you- don't do it! The market is not that busy, do not be rushed and panicked into something which you regret and which could make your entire stay difficult, but do have your deposit ready when you do want to sign up. You will get your keys as soon as you pay your deposit, so can easily move the day after you have found the right place.

Your son will not be a problem unless you let it panic you if he gets a little fractious! Just overlook his behaviour for a day or two-bribe him with sweets if necessary, and pay him some extra attention between visits. Is your boyfriend going with you? 

Good luck!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't sit in your hotel afraid to go out because the agent will call in the morning. Assume they will not call til lunchtime and that your viewing will be in the evening. Get up, go out ( keep phone on loud!), start exploring different areas, transport, etc. Look for possible homes with To Rent signs up and phone the number, look for local newspapers with rental sections, look in Internet cafes, lamp posts ,etc for signs advertising places to rent. many properties are never advertised with agents.

Do not expect an agent to show you six places. Most will have only one or two possibilities, so you need to do a lot of phoning. Do not trust that any agent will only show you suitable places, they might not. They just want their fee! Do not assume they are telling the truth if they say transport is good-it may be rubbish, or they may not even know. They may just say anything to get you to sign up. Check for yourself!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Don't sit in your hotel afraid to go out because the agent will call in the morning. Assume they will not call til lunchtime and that your viewing will be in the evening. Get up, go out ( keep phone on loud!), start exploring different areas, transport, etc. Look for possible homes with To Rent signs up and phone the number, look for local newspapers with rental sections, look in Internet cafes, lamp posts ,etc for signs advertising places to rent. many properties are never advertised with agents.
> 
> Do not expect an agent to show you six places. Most will have only one or two possibilities, so you need to do a lot of phoning. *Do not trust that any agent will only show you suitable places, they might not. *They just want their fee! Do not assume they are telling the truth if they say transport is good-it may be rubbish, or *they may not even know*. They may just say anything to get you to sign up. Check for yourself!


true!

much as we love our house when I was told of a 1st floor (possibly with internal patio, she wasn't 100% sure - so good for the cats) 3 bed, 2 bath 2 reception apartment 3 minutes from the beach for half the rent I pay now, it seemed daft not to look at it...........

I know the area really well after 10 years here - so I thought I had pinned down which block it was in on the first phone call - the apartments in that block are HUGE! By the second call it was clear that it was in a block one street across - & that was still fine - that street also has buildings with huge apartments & good views

when I met the owner & the agent we headed off in the wrong direction......... to what is admittedly still a good building

then up to the 3rd floor....... no patio..... count the rooms......... good sized living/dining room - check..... 3 big bedrooms - check...... 2 bathrooms - check.........huge kitchen 

where's the second reception room - I need it for an office............ 

oh sorry - that's a different apartment & it's gone......... 

tip of the day.... even if you speak really good Spanish - if the agent or owner speaks English, pretend that you don't speak Spanish at first - you'll be amazed what you can learn


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> if you've not booked flights yet, then don't . put the money towards a cheap hotel when you arrive. Three days is hardly time to do anything, though you could be lucky.
> 
> Try to set up some viewings before you leave, but you may not have much success, as many Spanish seem to prefer phoning-lots of phoning.
> 
> ...


The cheapest hotel I've found is 50 a night. I can't really afford to stay too long with my son and I start collect in September.. My flight which I'm looking at now is Sunday to Friday for 200 and I can stay in a hostel every night for 20 a night and eat in the kitchen etc whereas with my son we wouldn't have use of a kitchen in a hotel so the cost of food would add up also. 

What if I set up viewings through the phone from here? My neighbor has a number for me of a friend she has in alicante who does private lettings or something, ill have to go over and see if that will be any help coz I could ring them today also. 

I will need to make a list so of what exactly I'm looking for like easy transport to college, walking distance from a mercadona or what ever the cheapest super market is... 

He was meant to come but I'd rather go alone to be honest..


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> Don't sit in your hotel afraid to go out because the agent will call in the morning. Assume they will not call til lunchtime and that your viewing will be in the evening. Get up, go out ( keep phone on loud!), start exploring different areas, transport, etc. Look for possible homes with To Rent signs up and phone the number, look for local newspapers with rental sections, look in Internet cafes, lamp posts ,etc for signs advertising places to rent. many properties are never advertised with agents.
> 
> Do not expect an agent to show you six places. Most will have only one or two possibilities, so you need to do a lot of phoning. Do not trust that any agent will only show you suitable places, they might not. They just want their fee! Do not assume they are telling the truth if they say transport is good-it may be rubbish, or they may not even know. They may just say anything to get you to sign up. Check for yourself!


So will I speak English and pretend I can't speak Spanish? My Spanish isn't great anyway. 

How much is a Spanish phone and what network would be the best? 

Thanks so much for all the tips!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> true!
> 
> much as we love our house when I was told of a 1st floor (possibly with internal patio, she wasn't 100% sure - so good for the cats) 3 bed, 2 bath 2 reception apartment 3 minutes from the beach for half the rent I pay now, it seemed daft not to look at it...........
> 
> ...


Ok thanks so much!! I hope I'm just lucky..

What is the story with gas etc? I might sound silly but I don't have a clue!! I'd rather have an oven then have to buy gas bottles coz I wouldn't even know what to do with them lol


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> Ok thanks so much!! I hope I'm just lucky..
> 
> What is the story with gas etc? I might sound silly but I don't have a clue!! I'd rather have an oven then have to buy gas bottles coz I wouldn't even know what to do with them lol


Some places have town gas, some use bottled gas and some are all electric ...


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Some places have town gas, some use bottled gas and some are all electric ...


Ok thanks!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi When I lived in Alicante me and my wife got burnt by the agencies each time. In the end we just walked around taking down numbers from signs outside apartments. If you don't speak GOOD spanish you may not get too far with this approach but we did manage to get an apartment within a day (including keys).

There a cheap rooms you can rent near the centre instead of Hotels.
Most aparts in Alicante use the butanas for ovens and water heating but there is usually a delivery lorry every week that cruises around so it is easy to get them delivered.

We rented up near the bullring where there are alot of cheap places and the area is fine (very spanish) Things work very ad hoc so be prepared to go with the flow and dont keep looking for the "right way " to do things. Spanish hate authority and tend to do things the quickest and easiest way for them ,it doesn't mean they are trying to cheat you of anything so don't get suspcious of the way things are done. My experience was the more official the more likely you were going to taken for a ride.

Just got back from Alicante last week and it is a great cily. Once you get below the surface of the place (a bit dirty, noisy etc) it really is preferable to many cities in the UK. People are friendly and will always help and weather is great even in the Winter. Good luck


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

You should be fine, just make sure you go to more than one agent, I'd recommend the one on Calle Reyes Catolicos (on the calle Portugal side). It's just a street down from the high street so its easy to find. Don't expect for many places to set up viewings for you the same day though.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> The cheapest hotel I've found is 50 a night. I can't really afford to stay too long with my son and I start collect in September.. My flight which I'm looking at now is Sunday to Friday for 200 and I can stay in a hostel every night for 20 a night and eat in the kitchen etc whereas with my son we wouldn't have use of a kitchen in a hotel so the cost of food would add up also.
> 
> What if I set up viewings through the phone from here? My neighbor has a number for me of a friend she has in alicante who does private lettings or something, ill have to go over and see if that will be any help coz I could ring them today also.
> 
> ...


5 nights in hostel + flights = 300 without food= 6 night sin hotel with your son.

You could just book one week hotel initially, and add a few nights more if you need it.

Aren't there any hostels, or a cheap aparthotel, with private rooms where you could stay with your son and use the kitchen.

You may have some difficulty buying a Spanish phone and SIM without a NI number, because phones are all supposed to be registered. If your UK phone is unlocked, it seems you can buy a SIM only in an Internet cafe. Load plenty on it first time to keep you going til you are settled, because I don't think they are willing to top it up. 

You can try phoning and setting up viewings from the UK but you might find they are not very interested until you are actually there and available. that just seems to be how it is with some of them, just the same as they are not very interested in email! Also as a couple of us have already said, you may have more luck phoning the numbers on the signs outside houses. Many agents don't even seem to have offices- everything is telephone calls- lots of telephone calls!

Apart from not letting them know how much Spanish you understand, also make sure you give them no sense of how desperate you are- some may try to take advantage of this and pressure you into renting something unsuitable by telling you there is nothing better.

PS, there's every chance you will have to take a flat with hot water and oven run off has bottles. You will learn the joy of the gas going out mid shower!

PPS. Make sure there is an oven- many, many flats don't!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

kaipa said:


> Hi When I lived in Alicante me and my wife got burnt by the agencies each time. In the end we just walked around taking down numbers from signs outside apartments. If you don't speak GOOD spanish you may not get too far with this approach but we did manage to get an apartment within a day (including keys).
> 
> There a cheap rooms you can rent near the centre instead of Hotels.
> Most aparts in Alicante use the butanas for ovens and water heating but there is usually a delivery lorry every week that cruises around so it is easy to get them delivered.
> ...


I dont know how good my spanish is.. its so different trying to hold a conversation than writing in class for example  I got through my first phone call through spanish today though lol..

I like the look of the area around the bullring but im judging everything from the internet!

Im really confused with the gas situation, I wouldnt even know what to do with the bottles. I hope i learn!! 

Im getting nervous now.. Im looking on websites like idealista and en alquiler so might try ring a few numbers to arrange viewings for Monday and see how far i get.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> You should be fine, just make sure you go to more than one agent, I'd recommend the one on Calle Reyes Catolicos (on the calle Portugal side). It's just a street down from the high street so its easy to find. Don't expect for many places to set up viewings for you the same day though.


I will try all the ones on the website first and then ill check out that agent Monday! Thanks


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> 5 nights in hostel + flights = 300 without food= 6 night sin hotel with your son.
> 
> You could just book one week hotel initially, and add a few nights more if you need it.
> 
> ...


Well i booked my flight and hostel today for Mon to Fri and then i will bring my son over the following thurs. 

Oh God, i didnt know i couldnt buy a phone without an NIE... And i cant get my phone unlocked as its bill.. I will just have a crazy bill to come back to. Unless i get a cheap phone here unlocked and buy a sim?

My plan so far is pick a few online from websites ive been on and try set up viewings for Monday, if that doesnt work then atleast Im prepared to walk through the city first thing monday morning and see where i like and ring as i go along and maybe pop in and out of a few agents.

I wont settle for anything that doesnt suit me, for example, i need a lift, oven, a safe balcony, hopefully a place with decent internet signal but that isnt a priority as i cant take their word for it and i wont know myself...

So if gas heats the shower and oven, what do i pay bills for, water?

The oven is the first thing i look for in pictures lol oh i need a decent freezer too!! lol


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Well i booked my flight and hostel today for Mon to Fri and then i will bring my son over the following thurs.
> 
> Oh God, i didnt know i couldnt buy a phone without an NIE... And i cant get my phone unlocked as its bill.. I will just have a crazy bill to come back to. Unless i get a cheap phone here unlocked and buy a sim?
> 
> ...


I hope you find something suitable and get yourself some peace of mind. Assume you'll have money convenient to pay deposit. Remember pay one months deposit, one month rent no more. Some agents will expect you to pay a fee for them, too,, though sometimes the landlord pays that. if you rent direct without an agent, you avoid the agent fee. There's no real benefit, usually, with an agent, they won't help if you have a problem with a flat.

Do you not have shops or market where you can get your phone unlocked, even though it is contract? You can get it done here for about £10. Otherwise buy a cheapie before you go, unlocked. You can hunt around for a Spanish one once you are settled.

You should not have to pay for water, that will be included in rent. You will pay for electric and phone/ Internet though sometimes the landlord will pay these direct and you just pay him- handy if you don't have a NI. 

You would find things easier if you get your NI number. You could do that when you are over yourself. You could also get a bank account opened. 

If you have gas bottles, you will either have to work out the delivery service (maybe difficult if you are at Uni) or carry them somewhere to be exchanged- sometimes a local petrol station, or similar- ask the person you are renting from, also ask them to show you how to work it- and keep the bottles away from your son. There you go- all sorted with the gas so now you probably won't even have any!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

brocher said:


> I hope you find something suitable and get yourself some peace of mind. Assume you'll have money convenient to pay deposit. Remember pay one months deposit, one month rent no more. Some agents will expect you to pay a fee for them, too,, though sometimes the landlord pays that. if you rent direct without an agent, you avoid the agent fee. There's no real benefit, usually, with an agent, they won't help if you have a problem with a flat.
> 
> Do you not have shops or market where you can get your phone unlocked, even though it is contract? You can get it done here for about £10. Otherwise buy a cheapie before you go, unlocked. You can hunt around for a Spanish one once you are settled.
> 
> ...


Correction: sometimes the landlord will pay the electric with you paying him. It is highly unlikely they will pay the phone/ Internet.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If you get a flat, them you could get the first big shop done without your son. Not fresh food, but the salt/ pepper, washing up liquid, baby wipes- and tea, long life milk, with a packet of biscuits ready for your return!!!

Once you have the keys, take a good hunt round the place and see what essentials are missing, then you can maybe bring a few bits over instead of having to buy them. If you do have to buy a few bits and bobs, try a Chinese bazaar, they are quite cheap.

There you go, I,ve got you moved in already!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> I hope you find something suitable and get yourself some peace of mind. Assume you'll have money convenient to pay deposit. Remember pay one months deposit, one month rent no more. Some agents will expect you to pay a fee for them, too,, though sometimes the landlord pays that. if you rent direct without an agent, you avoid the agent fee. There's no real benefit, usually, with an agent, they won't help if you have a problem with a flat.
> 
> Do you not have shops or market where you can get your phone unlocked, even though it is contract? You can get it done here for about £10. Otherwise buy a cheapie before you go, unlocked. You can hunt around for a Spanish one once you are settled.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the advice!! You're brilliant, I'm barely sleeping!! Lol.. So glad I decided to go without my son for a few days. 

Yes, one months rent and deposit. I remember I was told that before. I think I can get it unlocked somewhere, its an I phone though and I don't want it damaged. Can I buy a sim for an I phone or just a normal phone? I might buy a cheap phone today and get it unlocked and then I can buy a normal Spanish sim. 

So I pay for electricity? And I am expecting this to be roughly €100 a month? 

Ill try get my NI so when I arrive, what do I need for it? I might wait til UNI so I can open a student bank account unless I can do it earlier than everyone when I am there from Sunday.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> Correction: sometimes the landlord will pay the electric with you paying him. It is highly unlikely they will pay the phone/ Internet.


I probably won't have a phone, I just want Internet for college work but its not something im thinking about. I'm sure ill sort something when I settle.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> If you get a flat, them you could get the first big shop done without your son. Not fresh food, but the salt/ pepper, washing up liquid, baby wipes- and tea, long life milk, with a packet of biscuits ready for your return!!!
> 
> Once you have the keys, take a good hunt round the place and see what essentials are missing, then you can maybe bring a few bits over instead of having to buy them. If you do have to buy a few bits and bobs, try a Chinese bazaar, they are quite cheap.
> 
> There you go, I,ve got you moved in already!


Ya that's what I'm going to do. And give the place a good clean. 

What's a Chinese bazaar? 

Thanks again!!  feel a lot more relaxed now lol


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Ya that's what I'm going to do. And give the place a good clean.
> 
> What's a Chinese bazaar?
> 
> Thanks again!!  feel a lot more relaxed now lol


You'll see lots of Chinese Bazaars. They just sell everything for the house, even cheap clothes, lots of cheap junk!

Def get a basic cheap phone before you go over next week so you avoid high data bills - switch off roaming. Keep iPhone where you can get Wifi as you'll prob want to check agency ads while you are away.

Do they have such a thing as a student account? You'll probably just have to get a non resident account, then you could transfer money before you leave home. PS I got my name on my daughters home account so I could transfer money to her. It also meant she could use her UK visa in Spain, and I paid the bill - from her account!!! ( We don't do Internet banking )

If you don't get a phone line, you'll maybe just have to get a dongle for Internet. Prob easiest thing to get anyway, though they are not always that good.

For your NI, take ever official paper you can imagine with photocopies. PS you can download NI form from the FAQ section and fill that in before you go. Get some passport photos, too, they may, or may not, be required.

For bank- passport & UK bank statement, worked for us. I'd take proof of Uni too, as you won't have an employment contract.

Flat will prob want some proof of who you are./ how you can pay- again take lots of copies of passport. And again, something to prove you can pay as you don't have an employment contract.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> Well i booked my flight and hostel today for Mon to Fri and then i will bring my son over the following thurs.
> 
> Oh God, i didnt know i couldnt buy a phone without an NIE... And i cant get my phone unlocked as its bill.. I will just have a crazy bill to come back to. Unless i get a cheap phone here unlocked and buy a sim?
> 
> ...



Your best bet regarding a phone is to buy a cheap one here when you arrive.

I can't recall the exact costs but, for example, the phone (and SIM) might cost you twenty euros but you will have 15 euros of credit. Then just top it up as needed.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Your best bet regarding a phone is to buy a cheap one here when you arrive.
> 
> I can't recall the exact costs but, for example, the phone (and SIM) might cost you twenty euros but you will have 15 euros of credit. Then just top it up as needed.


We weren't able to buy even a cheap PAYG without NI number.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The reason you require an NIE to get a mobile phone is an anti terrorism thing. The Madrid bombings used mobile phones to trigger the bombs and they couldn't be traced so they changed the law so they can be traced. I seem to remember somebody posting on here a few months ago that you should be able to get a mobile using your passport. The gas bottles are very easy to use once someone has shown you how it works. Don't worry about them. You may also have to pay for water, around where we live it is very rare to find water included in a rental agreement these days. But it is very cheap compared to UK. We pay around €10 - €12 a month which includes topping up our pool in summer. My parents spend about €50 -€70 a month for electricity in a three bed town house.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> You'll see lots of Chinese Bazaars. They just sell everything for the house, even cheap clothes, lots of cheap junk!
> 
> Def get a basic cheap phone before you go over next week so you avoid high data bills - switch off roaming. Keep iPhone where you can get Wifi as you'll prob want to check agency ads while you are away.
> 
> ...


Oh that sounds great! Thanks. 

Ill do that so. Ya I think there is, we have them in the UNI here in Ireland. Ill ask anymore but don't know how far my Spanish will get me lol. 

Dongles aren't great, are they? I seen Ono do a deal but I assume its contract. 

How will i prove how I can pay? Ill be getting grants and ill have a loan taken out by next week but not when I go first. I can try explain. 

Thanks again


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay. Getting your NIE can be a bit time-cosuming and annoying : be prepared. Alicante processes a lot of people so the office is very busy. The officials are pretty rude and unapolgetic. YOu will need to queue outside the office and you will need to be there very early if you want a chance to get in. You might queue for a long time and then be told you have to come back on another day for an appointment. We have all been through it. Dont' do it until you have a lot of time and patience. You will probably need to leave you son with someone it is very hard with children to wait for so long in the heat. Once you are through this though everything else is a doddle. If you don't want the hassle you can always pay a Gestoria to do the whole process for you ( Ithink)


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Oh that sounds great! Thanks.
> 
> Ill do that so. Ya I think there is, we have them in the UNI here in Ireland. Ill ask anymore but don't know how far my Spanish will get me lol.
> 
> ...


Some landlords/ agents may not ask, but you should probably take anything you can think of showing proof of some funds- bank statement, letters about loans/ grants, student Id and letters showing you will be attending your Spanish Uni. I don't know what the Spanish do but here, if you are a student, landlords often require a parent, or similar, to stand as guarantor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Oh that sounds great! Thanks.
> 
> Ill do that so. Ya I think there is, we have them in the UNI here in Ireland. Ill ask anymore but don't know how far my Spanish will get me lol.
> 
> ...


that could be a problem......

the landlord might want to see that you have the funds available, or more likely, if you want to secure the place you'll have to pay the deposit & first month rent there & then

good luck!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice!!

Im quite nervous now, my plan is to get up at 4.30am and start queueing for an NIE for 5.00am.. For what reason would i be sent away with an appointment to come back because i really dont have that time. I will need passport photos, a copy of my passport and the original?.. I will also bring a form proving I am studying in UA for the year. 

If for any reason i dont get an NIE that day, surely estate agents or landlords will understand that im in the process? 

I will have the first month rent and deposit ready. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice!!
> 
> Im quite nervous now, my plan is to get up at 4.30am and start queueing for an NIE for 5.00am.. For what reason would i be sent away with an appointment to come back because i really dont have that time. I will need passport photos, a copy of my passport and the original?.. I will also bring a form proving I am studying in UA for the year.
> 
> ...


I hope it works out for you. The NIE may or may not be difficult. Some offices will automatically send you away - not only because there will be forms to fill in, but you have to go to a bank with the ticket they give you and pay for it. Some will have an appointment system and thats that, they dont give a jot about whether you have time or not. Some may simply just do it??! Good luck with it tho.

*TOP TIP: *Take photocopies (as well as the originals) with you in triplicate of absolutely everything. IME they simply wont do that for you!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice!!
> 
> Im quite nervous now, my plan is to get up at 4.30am and start queueing for an NIE for 5.00am.. For what reason would i be sent away with an appointment to come back because i really dont have that time. I will need passport photos, a copy of my passport and the original?.. I will also bring a form proving I am studying in UA for the year.
> 
> ...


I don't think any offices issue a NIE number on the day - even if you don't have to go back for an appt

you probably won't need one for renting an apartment anyway - & most banks will open a non-res account with your passport


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Keep us posted with how you get on...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think any offices issue a NIE number on the day -


The one in Estepona did...but that was five years ago so maybe things have changed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The one in Estepona did...but that was five years ago so maybe things have changed.


I reckon you'd be right there


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> The one in Estepona did...but that was five years ago so maybe things have changed.


Ditto two years ago.

Leanne you need originals as well as photocopies. There may also be a page near inside front of your passport which states that you are a EU citizen, or suchlike, they wanted copies of that, too.

Just a thought, maybe it was covered earlier. How does Leanne get healthcare without residencia? She'll need that set up pretty quick with her little son.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think any offices issue a NIE number on the day - even if you don't have to go back for an appt
> 
> you probably won't need one for renting an apartment anyway - & most banks will open a non-res account with your passport


We got our NIE (with residencia) on the day in Oct last year


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

thrax said:


> Keep us posted with how you get on...




That's an order Leanne, not a request 

We'd love to hear, and hope it all goes really well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

After speaking with landlords/agents today, my Spanish got me pretty far  

None mentioned an NIE. 

I will queue anyway, just incase. 

As for healthcare, my EHIC covers me for the duration of my course. And I assume that it covers dependents also? I suppose I can't just assume, ill have to ring tomorrow. 

What I don't know is though, what doctors/hospitals will it cover me for? 

I will keep ye updated everyday, I will have wifi in the hostel. 

Excited, but nervous... Lol


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> That's an order Leanne, not a request
> 
> We'd love to hear, and hope it all goes really well :fingerscrossed:


Of course  hopefully!! Thanks


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> We got our NIE (with residencia) on the day in Oct last year


I hope to be that lucky!!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> Ditto two years ago.
> 
> Leanne you need originals as well as photocopies. There may also be a page near inside front of your passport which states that you are a EU citizen, or suchlike, they wanted copies of that, too.
> 
> Just a thought, maybe it was covered earlier. How does Leanne get healthcare without residencia? She'll need that set up pretty quick with her little son.


Thnks, I never thought of that page! 

My EHIC covers me until my course is finished and I assume it covers my son also although I will have to find out.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

thrax said:


> Keep us posted with how you get on...


I will


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck and yes, definitely let us know how you get on!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thnks, I never thought of that page!
> 
> My EHIC covers me until my course is finished and I assume it covers my son also although I will have to find out.


No, we never thought of that page either! Of course, you may not need it - that may have just been the rule in that office, that week - that's how things are in Spain! That's also why you see people getting NI's same day, others don't!

We didn't need NI for renting first time, either, but if you have time, try and get it. You will need it for other things and as someone else said, it would be easier done without your son.

PS.I wouldn't have thought you'd need to queue as early as 5am. Maybe 6.30/ 7am the earliest?

Pretty sure kids need their own EHIC, so I guess you need to do that. You can do it online but make sure you use the correct website. You should not be charged for the service but there are websites out there which look pretty official but really just process your details for you - at a cost. Unless you've been officially advised that your EHIC's will cover you for every eventuality, you should maybe phone and double check, because they are intended for emergencies and pre - existing conditions. Not sure how that would work if your son was ill, but not ill enough to be deemed an emergency. The Spanish are being investigated just now by the EU because they have been denying treatment even to genuine travellers in emergency situations. Get your teeth done before you go, you definitely have to pay for that!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> After speaking with landlords/agents today, my Spanish got me pretty far
> 
> None mentioned an NIE.
> 
> ...


Any state ones.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thnks, I never thought of that page!
> 
> My EHIC covers me until my course is finished and I assume it covers my son also although I will have to find out.


An EHIC only covers the individual named on it, so your own EHIC wouldn't cover your son. I don't want to sound alarmist, but you really do have to find out whether an EHIC for your son will cover him for the entire length of your course, as a student's minor dependent. If it will, you need to ensure he has his own EHIC. If not, you'll need health insurance for him.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thnks, I never thought of that page!
> 
> My EHIC covers me until my course is finished and I assume it covers my son also although I will have to find out.



EHIC only covers you for emergencies as a tourist - if you need ongoing stuff it wont (For example, if you break your leg, you will be covered for the initial "repair", but not for the removal of the plaster, aftercare etc - I know from experience lol)!! You really need to get an S1 form from Newcastle - or at least speak to them. The S1 form will transfer your contributions in the UK to Spain - the same for your son. Your son, whatever, WILL need his own healthcare!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> EHIC only covers you for emergencies as a tourist - if you need ongoing stuff it wont (For example, if you break your leg, you will be covered for the initial "repair", but not for the removal of the plaster, aftercare etc - I know from experience lol)!! You really need to get an S1 form from Newcastle - or at least speak to them. The S1 form will transfer your contributions in the UK to Spain - the same for your son. Your son, whatever, WILL need his own healthcare!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I have a feeling that it's different for 'exchange' students though - but for sure Leeanne needs to check - & her son will need his own card too, even as her dependent


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> EHIC only covers you for emergencies as a tourist - if you need ongoing stuff it wont (For example, if you break your leg, you will be covered for the initial "repair", but not for the removal of the plaster, aftercare etc - I know from experience lol)!! You really need to get an S1 form from Newcastle - or at least speak to them. The S1 form will transfer your contributions in the UK to Spain - the same for your son. Your son, whatever, WILL need his own healthcare!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


As Leanne is a student, I don't think she'd have made Sufficient NI contributions to go down the S1 route.

I think as Xab says, Leanne may be covered by EHIC as an exchange student, but that cover would not extend to her son.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> No, we never thought of that page either! Of course, you may not need it - that may have just been the rule in that office, that week - that's how things are in Spain! That's also why you see people getting NI's same day, others don't!
> 
> We didn't need NI for renting first time, either, but if you have time, try and get it. You will need it for other things and as someone else said, it would be easier done without your son.
> 
> ...


Oh so 7 should do. Thanks!! 

No Callum does have his own EHIC card, what I meant is that I assume it will cover him until I finish college also and not run out after 3 months. 

How much is it roughly to get a tooth pulled??lol.. I need to get one done but don't think ill have time before I leave for good. I better find time somewhere though!!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> Any state ones.


Brill thanks


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Claire la richarde said:


> An EHIC only covers the individual named on it, so your own EHIC wouldn't cover your son. I don't want to sound alarmist, but you really do have to find out whether an EHIC for your son will cover him for the entire length of your course, as a student's minor dependent. If it will, you need to ensure he has his own EHIC. If not, you'll need health insurance for him.


He has his own EHIC, what I meant was that I assume it covers him until I'm finished. I will have to investigate that, he does have health insurance covered by his dads side and as far as I know it covers him in the EU, but again, probably only for holiday purposes.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> EHIC only covers you for emergencies as a tourist - if you need ongoing stuff it wont (For example, if you break your leg, you will be covered for the initial "repair", but not for the removal of the plaster, aftercare etc - I know from experience lol)!! You really need to get an S1 form from Newcastle - or at least speak to them. The S1 form will transfer your contributions in the UK to Spain - the same for your son. Your son, whatever, WILL need his own healthcare!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We are in Ireland so what would that be here? 

Does it cover things like if my son has a bad cold? 

Oh this is getting confusing again lol


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I have a feeling that it's different for 'exchange' students though - but for sure Leeanne needs to check - & her son will need his own card too, even as her dependent


Yes he has his own, I hope he is covered for the full duration though. I will have to find out. We are definitely covered for the full time. Our college would have told us otherwise


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Oh so 7 should do. Thanks!!
> 
> No Callum does have his own EHIC card, what I meant is that I assume it will cover him until I finish college also and not run out after 3 months.
> 
> How much is it roughly to get a tooth pulled??lol.. I need to get one done but don't think ill have time before I leave for good. I better find time somewhere though!!


I know that the centros de salud pull teeth for free - but I doubt that would be covered on the EHIC - could be wrong though


I just paid 45€ for a filling - there's no state dental care so that's private - maybe that will give you an idea


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> As Leanne is a student, I don't think she'd have made Sufficient NI contributions to go down the S1 route.
> 
> I think as Xab says, Leanne may be covered by EHIC as an exchange student, but that cover would not extend to her son.


Yes this makes sense, I will have to enquire about my son


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> As Leanne is a student, I don't think she'd have made Sufficient NI contributions to go down the S1 route.
> 
> I think as Xab says, Leanne may be covered by EHIC as an exchange student, but that cover would not extend to her son.


EHIC doesnt cover for ongoing issues tho - I know. As a student, I believe her contributions are covered, so whether she needs an S1 I'm not sure, but the EHIC card isnt enough - it wasnt for my son when we lived there and he broke his leg - altho maybe it was different as he was a student in Spain and a minor????? (We did finally find that he was covered by my husbands S1, who was working and paying NI in the UK)

.......... Ok, I'm blonde - he didnt break his leg, that was me lol!! He tore his ligament and broke his arm - yes, we're an accident prone family!!!!!
Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> EHIC doesnt cover for ongoing issues tho - I know. As a student, I believe her contributions are covered, so whether she needs an S1 I'm not sure, but the EHIC card isnt enough - it wasnt for my son when we lived there and he broke his leg - altho maybe it was different as he was a student in Spain and a minor????? (We did finally find that he was covered by my husbands S1, who was working and paying NI in the UK)
> 
> .......... Ok, I'm blonde - he didnt break his leg, that was me lol!! He tore his ligament and broke his arm - yes, we're an accident prone family!!!!!
> Jo xxx


here - Leanne should be as fully covered for healthcare as I am - on her EHIC - it's a special arrangement - she really does need to check about her son though



> *Health and safety*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Study in Spain - Complete University Guide



the reason your son wasn't covered with the EHIC was because he was a resident & as you know, usually the EHIC can't be used by residents - Leanne will be in a different situation completely as an Erasmus student​


----------

